# Dealing with Insomnia?



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I get a touch of it from time to time, I think we all do. 

My concern is if I get it in a prepper scenario, how do I deal with it? I do not have access to the more popular treatments, chamomile, Valerian root, etc. that I could get at the store any day of the week. 

Are there any little known, or under used methods for dealing with insomnia that I could source locally?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have an officer with insomnia, or at least he does when he is night shift. He cannot (or could not) seem to sleep during the day without medication. We has him consult with a sleep specialist and this is what they told him: black out the windows to create true darkness, use something to make white noise, practice mind focusing exercises (think counting sheep), keep the room slightly cooler than normal and avoid stimulants for several hours before bedtime. He did all of that and said it helped somewhat. Then he started drinking 2 shots of Vodka before bed combined with the above recommendations. He said it made all the difference for him.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Valerian root.

until hunting seasons start


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

A FRIEND with a good gun butt and a strong arm....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TechAdmin said:


> I get a touch of it from time to time, I think we all do.
> 
> My concern is if I get it in a prepper scenario, how do I deal with it? I do not have access to the more popular treatments, chamomile, Valerian root, etc. that I could get at the store any day of the week.
> 
> Are there any little known, or under used methods for dealing with insomnia that I could source locally?


***I do not have access to the more popular treatments, chamomile, Valerian root, etc. that I could get at the store any day of the week. ***

Neither do I--puritanpride.com.
I have shoe boxes of vitamins we won't be able to get, just like detergent and other prepping needs. Especially the melatonin I have used for years to sleep(valerian root doesn't work for me like melatonin).
I get 'buy 1, get two free' or 'buy 2, get three free'.
Free shipping over $25 order. I make my order over 25 for free shipping.
Can't beat their prices and once they had a holiday sale, and I got lots of vitamins, etc. for $1 a bottle!!!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Potassium;i.e. bananas, tomato juice etc. Keep more in your diet and you may be surprised.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I sleep 4 to 5 hours a night, have for over 30 years. For me to sleep it has to be completely dark, quite, and I have to feel totally safe before I crash out. I live out in the country so its usually quite unless someone in the house is watching TV. I have a box of foam ear plugs for those nights. If I am restless I will take Nyquil, but as you said if SHTF that won't be available, and worse I'll be more wound up due to the situation. I'm planning on a secure, concealed, underground shelter. Maybe hit up a dentist office and appropriate a few bottles of their gas...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a year's supply of a sleep supplement that contains melatonin. I take two at bedtime. I sleep better now than I did eight years ago. I no longer wake up at 3 AM and unable to get back to sleep.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Lavender. You can grow it in many places. From http://www.tea-sanctuary.com/living-with-herbs/lavender-tea-for-insomnia/*:*

*"* Lying awake at night with insomnia is no fun. The more you think about the fact that you are not sleeping, the more your body tenses and the less likely it is that you will get to sleep. Lavender is an herb with calming properties. Make lavender into a tea, soak in a lavender bath or use scented sachets to treat your insomnia.

The lavender plant is known to be a genus (defined as taxonomic group containing one or more species) that belongs to the mint family. There are about 39 species of flowering plants that are classified in this genus. It is known for its leaves that wear a silvery-green shade, and more for its pretty flowers; tubular shaped and lavender, violet or purple in color. Apart from its wide use as an ornamental plant, the lavender plant is popular for its health benefits in its tea form, which help in dealing with many kinds of ailments.

Drinking a small cup of lavender tea before retiring each night can help assure one of a good night's rest. In this way, it helps relieve those who suffer from insomnia or exhaustion. A tea made of lavender flowers relieves headaches caused by "nerves and exhaustion, The aroma of the tea has a calming effect and acts as a sedative.

There are many other benefits to drinking and using lavender. Today, lavender is most commonly used for anxiety, depression, mental exhaustion, insomnia, scrapes and wounds, digestive problems, headaches, skin problems and women's health problems. In addition to this, lavender can be used to treat exhaustion, heat exposure, fevers, aches and pains, over-exertion, jet lag, rashes, sprains, sunburn, sunstroke, bruises and burns. It can also be used as a disinfectant and insect repellant. Lavender is an antiseptic, natural antibiotic, sedative and a detoxifier. * "*


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

Take Magnesium.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> I get a touch of it from time to time, I think we all do.
> 
> My concern is if I get it in a prepper scenario, how do I deal with it? I do not have access to the more popular treatments, chamomile, Valerian root, etc. that I could get at the store any day of the week.
> 
> Are there any little known, or under used methods for dealing with insomnia that I could source locally?


I could send you a copy of my thesis, by about page 74 you are certain to be snoring.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I would read it. 

I'm also looking for something that if something int he night, I could wake semi easily and respond.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Potassium;i.e. bananas, tomato juice etc. Keep more in your diet and you may be surprised.


I have found that when I eat bananas, many things are better, including sleeping.

The antihistamine medication in Benadryl will put you to sleep and is present in some night time pain medications.

Keeping a regular sleep schedule helps as does going to bed when you get that really tired feeling. When we go past that feeling, we have a harder time sleeping.

Alcohol helps me sleep on those very rare occasions that I do drink a little. For me, that is less than a glass of wine.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had an "interrupted sleep" problem for many, many years. Ambien is the ONLY thing that works for me, so I've been hoarding it. 

None of the herbal stuff does a thing (my problem isn't _falling_ asleep, but _staying_ asleep.) I use a sound machine (set on "rain") & use a sleep mask.

Alcohol does work, but I'd have to be really, _really_ drunk to sleep the whole night.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> ... it in a prepper scenario, how do I deal with it?...


I'd assign you to the night shift...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Since I retired I have not had any sleeping problems. I only slept 4-5 hours a night when I worked. What really helped was a shot or two of whiskey. Another possibility is this product that I got from my Vet for the dogs. It's called "Chill-out" and it keeps the dogs calmed down for hours and it does the same for me. 

Also, a dark quite room with foam ear plugs. 

All of my TV's have wireless headphones so that one of can watch TV in the same room and not disturb the other person in the room.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

A GOOD night of sleep for me anymore is 4-5 hours with 3 uninterrupted ones. on a bad night I might get 4-5 thirty minute naps in. I still function okay though. I haven't had a decent nights sleep since in the early 80's. I've seen to much bad crap in my years. I can't ever forget any of it, add that to the fact my mind is constantly going in 10 different directions at once I can't relax. Have tried every OTC, home remedy, and prescription medication out there.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty much tried all the other "natural" sleep aides. Nothing works as well as melatonin. One an hour before I want to go to sleep, and lights out for 7-8 hours. I prep. a 2yr supply in rotation.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

libprepper said:


> Pretty much tried all the other "natural" sleep aides. Nothing works as well as melatonin. One an hour before I want to go to sleep, and lights out for 7-8 hours. I prep. a 2yr supply in rotation.


I'm stocked a little--trying for a year soon.
puritanpride.com orders over $25 free shipping.

Melatonin is good for the body and attitude. It's my friend at bedtime. And no druggy feeling in the morning.

Melatonin 10 MG will help you stay asleep.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have occasional sleep challenges, my solution has been to create several mantras(phrases) that I repeat over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over (get it?) until I bore myself to sleep.

Your mind can only maintain one conscious stream of thought at any given time. Your subconscious mind has no filters, so be very careful what you tell it.

My main mantras are as follows:

"With God's help, I choose to be happy and healthy in my body, mind and spirit." Over & over & over.

"With God's help, I never suffer from pain, because I don't enjoy suffering from pain, so I quit suffering from pain." Over & over . . . You can substitute depression, anxiety, etc. for pain here.

There are innumerable mantras that you can repeat, just make certain they are positive and believable, because your brain will incorporate them into your core.

A great book to help understand these concepts is, What to Say When You Talk to Yourself, by Dr. Shad Helmstetter.

Another good practice is to turn your alarm clock around, so that you can't see what time it is. That clock is useless until you need it to wake you up.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> I'd assign you to the night shift...


I would take the early morning. I like being up well before the sun, but it's causing issues.

I've not had a week this month were I slept past 4:30 am. I wake up ready to get things done too, so it's an oddly productive issue.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tweto said:


> Since I retired I have not had any sleeping problems. I only slept 4-5 hours a night when I worked. What really helped was a shot or two of whiskey. Another possibility is this product that I got from my Vet for the dogs. It's called "Chill-out" and it keeps the dogs calmed down for hours and it does the same for me.
> 
> Also, a dark quite room with foam ear plugs.
> 
> All of my TV's have wireless headphones so that one of can watch TV in the same room and not disturb the other person in the room.


TWETO, The only drawback taking your dogs "chill-out" is when you wake in the morning your always "barking" at everyone....  :2thumb:


----------



## ruthevans41 (Sep 24, 2013)

In such cases it is essential to determine whether it is an underlying disease or any condition is causing the problem. You should consult with the experts as soon as possible.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't think I need medical quite yet. I haven't had the issue long enough.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think I figured out my issue with early rising.

My Daughter started school a few weeks ago, and I've been having to set an alarm. I hate waking up to alarms, so I think I'm just waking up before it goes off so it doesn't rudely awaken me.


----------

